# Problem with ripping chain from Baileys



## OhioGregg (May 9, 2009)

I have been milling for awhile now, using Baileys woodsman pro chain in 24" loops. Yesterday I decided to try my 28" bar. I have 2 loops of it I bought back in Dec. or Jan. Been in the boxes, havn't used them yet. Put one on and noticed that alot of the cutters were never ground, all seem to be left side cutters. I opened the other box, its the same way.. Im sure they would take it back and replace them, but I don't have my reciept anymore. My first thought was I would use a file and shape them up, but file wont fit in there and it would take forever if it did. I don't have a electric chain grinder, that would probably work well. There is a Husqvarna dealer down the road from me, I know he sharpens chains. Think I'll take em there, and see if he can fix them up. The cutters in question, look like they never were cut, and at 30 degree angle also. No edge whatsoever. Strange. Just thought you fellas that use this chain, might want to check em out closely before using. I'll try put up couple pics, kinda hard to see.

Gregg


----------



## treecycle (May 9, 2009)

*Ripping Chain*

Thats pretty funny, because I bought like six boxes of there Woodland Pro files which were on sale. Two of the boxes had absolutely no Cross/hatch on them. They were simply 5/32 smooth sticks of metal? Good thing you did not get the files to or you would be really scratching your woodland pro head.


----------



## BIG JAKE (May 9, 2009)

If you call their 800 number I'll bet they'll take care of it. Since one side is not ground right you can't do it slowly over time which means you pay whatever cost to have them ground or send them back and it costs you shipping. Maybe you could work out a deal where they send you a loop and call it even or other equitable. They've been pretty good in my experience. Nice pics!


----------



## BobL (May 9, 2009)

BIG JAKE said:


> If you call their 800 number I'll bet they'll take care of it.



yep I agree - even from the other side of the planet I have had very good service from them!


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (May 9, 2009)

if you ordered it on line go into your account and go through your buying history. should be able to reprint your tranaction there.


----------



## mtngun (May 9, 2009)

PM Grande Dog and he'll take care of you.


----------



## glennschumann (May 10, 2009)

Go a head and call them. They have been excellent to work with. We all make mistakes. I've had very good luck with them making situations right again. They are an example of A+ customer service. I make my share of mistakes too, and I'm always thankful when the recipient of my error lets me make it right. They are glad to work with you.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 10, 2009)

> They were simply 5/32 smooth sticks of metal?


 I laughed out loud on that one!!!


----------



## Woodsurfer (May 10, 2009)

I too have had good response from Bailey's - once they sent me a couple of loops, wrong gauge. When I called, they said no need to send the wrong ones back and got me the right ones to my door in a few days. Good service - call them.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 11, 2009)

BobL said:


> yep I agree - even from the other side of the planet I have had very good service from them!



+1 same here. Give them a call.

Interesting problem. Keep us posted on what they say. Hopefull Bailey's / Woodsman Pro's (one in the same actually) QC isn't going in the crapper. I've always have had good luck with their stuff.


----------



## OhioGregg (May 12, 2009)

Just wanted to let you guys know that Baileys came through and is sending new chains. I did some looking and found a saved email from the original order, which was Dec. 16, 2008. She said to check stuff out when ya recieve it, cause they have a 30 day return policy. So I'm very pleased with what they are doing. And will continue to sing the praises of Baileys. Although. I still wonder how the chain could be in that condition, and not be caught by somebody. Like someone said, quality controll must be little lax somewhere along the line. I was under the impression that They (Baileys) make up these chains from bulk, but now im not sure.

Thanks again Baileys! and for being a AS site sponser also!

Gregg,


----------



## dallasm1 (May 12, 2009)

Baileys has come through for me also. One more vote for Bailey's.


----------

